# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  احدث عروض وتخفيضات السعودية فى تطبيق واحد مجانى

## samerkamel

*احدث عروض وتخفيضات السعودية فى تطبيق واحد مجانى !!!*  *اذا   كنت من محبي متابعة عروض السعودية أولاً بأول ، و اذا كنت تواجه مشكلة فى   متابعة احدث العروض والتخفيضات بسبب كثرتها ، هل تبحث عن طريقة تمكنك من   التعرف على اقوى العروض وأحدثها بشكل مستمر ودون اى جهد ؟؟ ، يمكنك الان   الحصول على كل ذلك عبر تحميل تطبيق مجلة عروض وتخفيضات السعودية للاندرويد.*  *  *  *     *  *فعلي   الرغم من ان متجر جوجل بلاي يحتوي على الكثير من تطبيقات العروض الا ان   تطبيق مجلة عروض وتخفيضات السعودية يمتلك العديد من المميزات الرائعة ،كما   انه سهل الاستخدام وخفيف الحجم.*  * يمكنك مع تحميل تطبيق مجلة عروض وتخفيضات السعودية متابعة احدث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] فى جميع المولات والمراكز التجارية فعلى سبيل يمكنك التعرف دائماً على احدث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] و الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] و عروض هايبر بنده والروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   و عروض الدانوب و عروض لولو السعودية و عروض نستو فى جميع الفروع و عروض   اسواق الجزيرة و عروض بن داود و عروض السدحان و عروض اسواق الراية والعديد   من المراكز الاخري ، سواء على صعيد عروضها الاسبوعية او حتى عروضها  الخاصة  التى تأتيكم بتخفيضات قوية لفترات محددة.*  *و  كذلك  فيمكنك عبر تحميل تطبيق مجلة عروض السعودية التعرف على احدث عروض  السيارات  فى توكيلات السيارات فى السعودية مثل عروض عبداللطيف جميل و عروض  محمد  يوسف ناغي للسيارات وغيرها الكثير ،و كذلك يمكنك مع تطبيق عروض  وتخفيضات  السعودية متابعة احدث عروض الاجهزة الكهربائية و عروض الجوالات  الحديثة و  عروض اجهزة اللابتوب والكمبيوتر والتى تأتيكم ضمن احدث عروض  اكسترا  السعودية و عروض جرير و عروض الصندوق الاسود و عروض الشتاء والصيف  ويمكنكم  ايضاً متابعة احدث عروض الرحلات وغير ذلك الكثير.*  *مميزات تطبيق مجلة عروض وتخفيضات السعودية :*       *التطبيق     متاح بشكل مجاني     لجميع المستخدمين.* *التطبيق     يمكنك من متابعة     اقوى عروض السعودية     اولاً بأول.* *التطبيق     يقدم لكم تنبيهات     بأحدث العروض     فى جميع المراكز     والمولات.* *يمكنك     مع التطبيق     التعرف على     احدث عروض السيارات     و عروض الجوالات.* *التطبيق     يتم تحديثه     بشكل يومي لتحصل     على احدث العروض     دائماً.* *التطبيق     يمتلك واجهة     سهلة الاستخدام     وهو يأتي بحجم     صغير جداً.* *يتيح     لك التطبيق حفظ     العروض فى المفضلة     الخاصة بك او     تحميلها على     جهازك بدون اى     مشكلة.*  * يمكنك تحميل تطبيق مجلة عروض السعودية من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

